# More fertile after miscarriage- confirmed by nurse today??



## cliqmo

Hello all :wave: 

I am recently home from hospital following a D&C today and as part of my discharge the nurse clearly said words to the effect "after miscarrying you have a short window of being super fertile" and implied we either need to go at it like rabbits or take loads of precautions- depending, I assume, on whether we want to get back on the pregnancy bandwagon (which we do)

Sadly in my post-anaesthesia haze I smiled and nodded and failed to ask any further questions- specifically about the safety of TTC so soon, how long the 'window' lasts and whether the risk of second miscarriages increases or decreases over time :confused: 

I have googled 'fertility after miscarriage' and have come up with several tonnes of contradicting information and advice :wacko: 

Can anyone offer any _fact_ about fertility after miscarriage and this all-important window of opportunity... in particular how on earth it works?? 

I have worked out that I *should* have been due AF on 17th March if I hadn't got pregnant, so *should* have been ovulating early April... does anyone know whether this remains relevant after miscarriage? 

Any help much appreciated (and sorry for the rambling...)


----------



## Justkeeptryin

Hi, I've just read something right now that said you will be fertile before you even have a next period, and also that if you get pregnant at that time you are at 1 and a half times more risk of miscarriage. Than if you wait for at least one period first.
Its not set in stone however but I kind of think it maybe best to have one period first.


----------



## Loobyloo30

I was told this too after my last chemical pregnancy...... so I gave it a try and after my bleeding (for 4 days) we started to BD again daily. I literally must of ovulated straight away as was pregnant again immediately!!! Unfortunately this is also another chemical pregnancy :-( but i do 100% believe your way more fertile after a m/c as the cervix is slightly open...... which lets the spermies swim through easier. Good Luck!! x x


----------



## cliqmo

I have just found this site https://www.pregnancyloss.info/trying_again.htm . The author not only has a lovely way of writing but seems to spout sense :thumbup:


----------



## Loobyloo30

I definitely agree theres a higher risk of m/c as that would explain my 2nd one. Im going to wait for one proper cycle now xx


----------



## mememe123

I M/C on Jan 31st
I was ovulationg Feb 13th/14th .. confirmed by OPK. 
Period should have come on Feb 28th... I usually have a 28 day cycle. I am still waiting... 9 days late.. negative Preggo test. 

So... My sched restarted at Day 1 being my D/C.. I am assuming others are the same??? 

My thoughts are that we all should have 1 proper cycle before ttc. However our hearts carry us in different directions. My husband and I did BD while ovulating after D/C.. valentines day.. Ugh humm... LOL... 

I really belive also that my body will either be prepared for pregnancy or not when egg meets sperm. If egg met sperm this month for me my uterus was obviously not ready to have the egg and sperm connect to uterus. AND this is probably why I still have not had my period too. 

I checked with my own doctor and she suggested 1 full cycle before trying. It seems all Docs have differnt opions.. as do all of us. 

I also Googled about the fertility window thing and I got the general sesus of about a 3 month window???? We will see... hopefully all goes well for both of us!! 

Sorry for your loss.. hope I helped a bit.


----------



## Fizzio

Thanks for the website link Cliqmo. One week on from MMC and ERPC, I am perhaps thinking I might be able to consider TTC again after spending a week thinking I wouldn't be brave enough to. Think I will defo wait for first AF and then just see what happens. But this is how I feel today, who knows how I will feel tomorrow!!!


----------



## cliqmo

Honestly I don't know what people did before forums and access to such a wealth of supportive, understanding people and advice :confused: 

Thank you all x


----------



## WoodyA

My GP today (fertility specialist) said there is no increased risk of mc if pregnant immediately after mc, your body is actually more prepared.

Hubby wants to wait until after our holiday in June, I don't, so arguing at minute but discussion needed!

I was gonna suggest ntnp but under the strict policy that I would not test until we get back from holiday so if I miss AF I just assume cycles are messed up and if I mc on holiday I just assume it's heavy AF (like some ladies do who don't think they are pregnant)

Am I stupid to suggest?!


----------



## cliqmo

WoodyA said:


> My GP today (fertility specialist) said there is no increased risk of mc if pregnant immediately after mc, your body is actually more prepared.
> 
> Hubby wants to wait until after our holiday in June, I don't, so arguing at minute but discussion needed!
> 
> I was gonna suggest ntnp but under the strict policy that I would not test until we get back from holiday so if I miss AF I just assume cycles are messed up and if I mc on holiday I just assume it's heavy AF (like some ladies do who don't think they are pregnant)
> 
> Am I stupid to suggest?!

Hi WoodyA, thanks for the post. I read your thread about your OH :dohh:

Your plan sounds good, so long as (unlike me!) you could avoid agonising about your period due dates and symptom spotting etc throughout your holiday (for me POAS is not the be-all-and-end-all, it is simply part of the obsession :wacko: ) 

I would suggest giving your OH time to come round to the idea of TTC again and NOT making any such promises about whether or not you will POAS before your holiday :D


----------



## flosseroo

Hi all,
just thought i'd add a note about my experience, I know its diff for every one.

I had a mmc in July at 10 weeks, this was my second pregnancy,the first ending with my beautiful daughter who will be 2 soon. 

We tried to get pregnant straight after d&c, well, we didn;t try not to if that makes sense!

I had to wait nearly 8 weeks for my first af, and throughout that time i was testing cos had lots of pregnancy symptoms but never got a positive test. It took about 3 cycles before my af was more like normal and cycles got back to previous length. I just think my body was all over the place and the stress of it all really didn't help.

Both my previous pregnancies happened quickly, after 1 or 2 attempts, but now i am 8 months on and despite doing everything we can still no bfp yet!

So for us, the reverse seems to happened!

I know lots of people do fall pregnant again very quickly which is great, but just be prepared that it may not be like that for you. 

I just wanted to say that, as for me, hearing everyone say about being super fertile afterwards and then it not happening has been quite hard.

I hope it all works out fab for you tho
x


----------



## littleblonde

when i had a loss my dr told me to wait one cycle but that said that was more for dating purposes. I no a few people that conceive straight away. Your risk of miscarriage is no more than the risk before. but do what you feel is right


----------



## Beausmummy

Hi 
I hope this helps. After I had been trying to get pregnant for 18 months I had a m/c and then had af about 28 days later. Then I got pregnant about day 7 of my cycle. I know this as its the only time we dtd. I now have a beautiful 2 1/2 year old. This also happened to my mother in law that never had a period inbetween and my friend. So i definately believe you are more fertile. Good Luck To all xxx


----------



## mememe123

Fizzio- i still change my mind each day weather i will be strong enough to go through this again.I will never know until i go through it. I am going to demand more attention from my doctor this time around once I get that positive result... I think this will help me. You will come to the decision which is best for you. When you are ready. 

WoodyA- i would not be able to help myself. I am a POAS-aholic. After my MC I thought i will just keep taking my prenatals vits and i will not POAS at all until I would be like 7 weeks so I would not have the added stress etc.. YEAH RIGHT... I think I have POAS about 5-6 times.. all neg of course. 

PS... who hates those people on TV... "I never even knew I was pregnant" Out pops a baby!!!!!!! AS IF!!!!


----------



## Hanskiz

mememe123 said:


> PS... who hates those people on TV... "I never even knew I was pregnant" Out pops a baby!!!!!!! AS IF!!!!

Yup! So unfair!!! :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

flosseroo- hugs to you. baby dust. fingers crossed. 
I think we all just hope we are more fertile after MC. If "they" say it, it must be true... we always belive what gets us through another day and we try again. 
After my first MC in Sept 2004 I concieved again in April of the following year. We were not trying and not preventing.. if it happened it would... it did... our DD is 5 now.


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> PS... who hates those people on TV... "I never even knew I was pregnant" Out pops a baby!!!!!!! AS IF!!!!
> 
> Yup! So unfair!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, my friend just found out she was expecting, midwife said she thought she was 14 weeks, she had her scan last week, she is 24 weeks?!??!


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Yep, my friend just found out she was expecting, midwife said she thought she was 14 weeks, she had her scan last week, she is 24 weeks?!??!

That could never happen to me.. I've always just 'known' from about 2 or 3 days after conception. Weird but true!


----------



## WoodyA

Hanskiz said:


> WoodyA said:
> 
> 
> Yep, my friend just found out she was expecting, midwife said she thought she was 14 weeks, she had her scan last week, she is 24 weeks?!??!
> 
> That could never happen to me.. I've always just 'known' from about 2 or 3 days after conception. Weird but true!Click to expand...

Apparently she had no idea, has been partying and drinking all the way through. She is showing too.

Worst thing is we went out for dinner in February (day after i got my bfp) and got onto baby talk(a lot of my friends are pregnant or just had babies) she said she hates kids and never ever wanted one. She was already pregnant then.... Whilst glugging a triple g and t.

:(

Sigh


----------



## FloridaGirl21

I was told that your more fertile after a mc because of the fact that HCG hormone is present in your system. I've heard of women using the hormone because it promotes fertility, to get pregnant. So the fact that you already have higher levels of it in your system, you're more fertile until the HCG is out of your system. 

Don't quote me on that, but I heard that from a few different sources.


----------



## Hanskiz

WoodyA said:


> Apparently she had no idea, has been partying and drinking all the way through. She is showing too.
> 
> Worst thing is we went out for dinner in February (day after i got my bfp) and got onto baby talk(a lot of my friends are pregnant or just had babies) she said she hates kids and never ever wanted one. She was already pregnant then.... Whilst glugging a triple g and t.
> 
> :(
> 
> Sigh

Life is sometimes so cruel. I'd like to think these things happen to make us stronger but sometimes it all feels like a massive conspiracy to make us miserable. SO UNFAIR! :hugs:


----------



## mememe123

WoodyA said:


> Hanskiz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mememe123 said:
> 
> 
> PS... who hates those people on TV... "I never even knew I was pregnant" Out pops a baby!!!!!!! AS IF!!!!
> 
> Yup! So unfair!!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep, my friend just found out she was expecting, midwife said she thought she was 14 weeks, she had her scan last week, she is 24 weeks?!??!Click to expand...

I wish that could be me... minus the drinking!!! I know from the getko too! Even My hubby after 4 pregnancies belives me when I say I am pregnant. Before positive HPT.


----------



## sleonie

I think it can't harm you to believe that you are more fertile after a MC!


----------



## WoodyA

sleonie said:


> I think it can't harm you to believe that you are more fertile after a MC!

I totally agree, but my dr did say I would be


----------



## Adoraza

I'm bleeding at 5 weeks and doc thinks it might have been a blighted ovum. How long did you get pregnant again after a natural miscarriage? any thoughts? :wacko:


----------



## Loobyloo30

I ovulated and fell pregnant 10 days after :) my baby is 6 weeks old now xx


----------



## cherrished

I had a chemical pregnancy At the end of October bleed for 2 days light, then discovered I was 4 weeks + December 4th so I conceived early November only few days after now I have a beautiful 2+ baby boy xxx


----------



## Adoraza

Thanks for all this info and congratulations on your new baby! :thumbup: never thought i'd jump from one forum to another so quickly, i came from ttc then to tww then ecstatically jumped to first trimester then sadly back again to ttc after a loss in just a matter of weeks. :shrug: i don't know exactly where i belong right now as we won't know what really happened until after our docs visit tomorrow. DH has been very supportive. Unfortunately, it's his birthday today. I feel so shattered and torn apart but have to keep it inside as we don't want to break the bad news on his bday. :nope: this is just so difficult, trying to keep my chin up... :cry: 

I don't know what to do with myself. I told more people than I should have, only being 5 wks and a few days, and I'm overwhelmed by the thought of switching back to my pre-pregnancy thought process and letting my excited friends and family down. 

The news of my first pregnancy and my first miscarriage all within a two week period. I am mentally and emotionally exhausted.

xx


----------



## cherrished

Hi Hun i truly am sorry for your loss I really know how you feel I told all my close fam and friends too I know your feeling exhausted and very upset not much I can say to you to make it all better tbh, I just really hope you get all the answers you need and a very sticky bean bfp soon, hopefully the fertile after miscarriage myth is true, so what I'm going to do is wait for bleeding to stop and get right back on to ttc.... 

I really wish you all the best and if you ever want to chat I'm here... Xxx goodluck xxX


----------



## ICantW82BAMum

Hello, I'm really sorry about your loss, I've just experienced the same just last week. Just today my bleeding stopped. I have read so many things about TTC so soon after miscarriage, so many people disagree. So we've decided to do what we feel is best for us. We're going to try again starting from tomorrow :) why not? I think everything happens for a reason, and if its meant to be, its meant to be. I will either full pregnant and have a beautiful healthy baby, or i will miscarry. But if i dont try to concieve then i certainly will never know what was meant to be or not. I'm getting healther, i have quit smoking, taking vitimins and eating healthy, i hope when i next fall pregnant these things help. If not it will be my 3rd mc. :( but im staying positive :) i hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## kimh

I'm currently going through my first m/c. Can anyone give me an update on what they found was the best way to go about ttc again? This is the hardest thing me and my faincee have ever gone through!


----------

